# Recommend me your favorite recording of Mozart's Magic Flute.



## Albert7

Okay my daughter and I are listening to Mozart's Magic Flute. Recommend me what you think is the best recording of it. Opinions are welcome


----------



## Pugg

​Just Stunning.:tiphat:


----------



## Giordano

My favorite:










I saw this production (below) live in Munich, many years ago.
Since there is a DVD version, this would be my choice to watch & listen with children.


----------



## Albert7

Cool, the only video version I have seen was Ingmar Bergman's version of the Magic Flute which is awesome from a cinema standpoint but it's sung in Swedish which I didn't like.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Buying this was one of the best ideas I have *ever* had.


----------



## Haydn man

Pugg said:


> ​Just Stunning.:tiphat:


No more needs adding


----------



## DavidA

Any of these will give much pleasure:

Karajan (1952)

Christie

Abbado

Jacobs


----------



## DavidA

Deleted post sorry


----------



## ptr

Arnold Östman on L'oiseau Lyre/Decca










The best cast, none of the main characters outshine the other, intimate period orchestra, classic Decca sound!

/ptr


----------



## Albert7

Haydn man said:


> No more needs adding


I can't find this complete on ITunes? Need some help here.


----------



## fjf

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Die-Za...31&sr=8-3&keywords=zauberflote+solti+lorengar

$13!!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

I like the klemperer and Bohm very much.James levine on RCA is also very good. The two Solti recordings are very good but my choice is the second one.My favourite? Karl Bohm with Wunderlich and Dieskau.


----------



## SimonNZ

My most played:










the Solti set, though, makes the best case for keeping all the chatty bits - and is superb in all other ways also

(and now I'm going to make a point of hearing theArnold Östman that ptr recommends)


----------

